# Canon software utility



## Mateomateo (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi everyone, i had a quick question, i manged to download the Canon software utility online for my canon 70D, want to use the features with my laptop, everything goes well until its time to connect the camera to the laptop, my mac will pick up the camera and will say connect? when i do a message comes up that says "AlertTitle FireWallAlertMsg" and thats it.  cant connect the camera to the mac, i tried changing preferences on my firewall for lettting any incoming and outgoing signals for the utility but nothing works. Can anyone help me? 

cheers guys
Matt


----------



## M12 (Jun 19, 2015)

Hello - 

System Preferences --> Security & Privacy --> Firewall --> Firewall Options --> Uncheck "Enable Stealth Mode"

Start the EOS Util, Click the "Pairing over WiFi/LAN" button, and a new window "EOS Pairing Software" should appear, with the Camera and MAC and IP addresses (or simply the window with no info). 

After you've done this, on the camera side, you may have to turn off the wifi, turn it back on, then enter wifi-function --> Confirm Set, then exit all that. Wait about 5 seconds, and the EOS Utility window with Download and other options should appear.

In trying to get my 6D to connect, and getting this message, I found this forum.


----------

